# Cat followed me home



## Madison Zelhofer (Nov 2, 2015)

I need advice on helping a cat that followed me home on halloween. Me and my friend were walking through a neighborhood and a cat came out of the bushes. We pet it and kept walking but it never stopped following us. We tried leaving it by running because it probley belonged to someone but when we left him he would meow really loudly like he had separation axiety. It broke my heart so I let it follow me home and now it's been 3 days and it's still here......idk if I should make posters or just keep him. He would have to be a outside cat and that's what I'm scared off. I have alot of predators in my area.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya,

Please please please knock on the doors near where the cat was found. You can also register it for free on the following places.

http://www.petslocated.com/found-a-pet-step1.php

http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/report-a-found-pet.php

As someone whose cat recently wandered off, I know how out of their minds the owners will be going, so please please please return it!

Thanks

Z


----------

